# Great morning in the Chagrin



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

Landed 11 out of 13 with my centerpin and egg sacks this morning. 10 males and the only female already dropped her eggs. I broke off a real nice one around 830. About an hour later I landed a nice 26" male and saw that he was bleeding from the gills. When I took my hook out of his jaw I realized he had another line and in the back of his throat was my egg sack and hook from earlier. Wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see it! It was the same color sack and still full of eggs. Heavy snow most of the morning and the water is starting to slush. Going to be ice in





















a day or two with our forecast


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great day on the water!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice job. I had a slow go of it. Slushy. Only got one on jig and maggots. Were you fishing far upstream?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Jig/maggot. Midsection of river.


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

I moved around in and out of holes from gates mills to Waite hill. Heavy snow early in the morning and slush was so bad I didnt think I was going to have much of a chance but it cleared off a bit and was great after it did.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I quit too early. I was fishing downstream and the slush was bad. Nice fish.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice job bud


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

archeryfanatic85 said:


> Nice job bud


You too! I see you had a great day on conneaut. I would have been there with you but had limited time and chagrin is closer to home.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I went to a real small creek today with a big hole. Used to be a great steelhead spot. Creek chubs kept stealing my bait.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

Was only out this morning for an hour (got really cold) but ended up landing a 20 inch male on the fly. Lot of slush so you had to pick your drifts. It's probably going to be done in a couple days, still plenty of open water today though!


----------

